# Verkaufe Wii, DS Lite, PS2 Slimline und GBA Advance.



## kiaro (21. November 2010)

_Hallo Leute,
ich möchte hier meine Wii, meinen DS Lite, meine PS2 Slimline_ und meinen GBA Advance.
_Die Preise in den Klammern dienen nur der Orientierung, wie ich auf den Endpreis komme._


*Wii-Paket: TOP ZUSTAND
*
*Wii + Netzteil + Standart-AV-Kabel + Sensor-Leiste *- Weiß (100€)
*BigBen RGB-Scart-Kabel* - Weiß, Anschlüsse vergoldet (Beste Bildqualität für Fernseher ohne HD) (7,50€)
*BigBen* *Component-Kabel* - Weiß, Anschlüsse vergoldet  (Beste Bildqualität für Fernseher mit HD) (7,50€)
*2 Wii-Fernbedienungen* - weiß (2x 20€)
*2 Wii-Nunchuks* - weiß (2x 10€)
*Wii Lenkrad *(Gratis)
*Super Smash Bros Brawl* (Gratis)
2 Originale GC-Controller + Originale GC-MemoryCard (bei Bedarf)

*Anmerkung:*
 Die Wii hat auf der linken Seite vier so weiße Klebedinger, damit sie 
beim seitlichen Aufstellen nicht zerkratzt und einen ACDC-Black 
Ice-Aufkleber, auf der rechten einen anderen ACDC-Aufkleber.
Das kann aber alles auf Wunsch ohne Rückstände entfernt werden.
*
Preis: 
185€ inklusive versichertem Paketversand.* (Wii-Paket)
*195€ inklusive versichertem Paketversand.* (Wii-Paket +  2 Originale GC-Controller + Originale GC-MemoryCard)
-
-
-
-
*DS Lite-Paket: TOP ZUSTAND*

*DS Lite + Ladekabel *- Silber (90€)
*Pokemon Perl* (7,50€)
*Locks Quest* (7,50€)
*Limitierte Rhythm Paradise Demo* (Gratis)

*Preis: 105€ **inklusive versichertem Paketversand.*
-
-
-
-
*PS2-Paket: TOP ZUSTAND*

*PS2 Slimline + Netzteil* - Schwarz (50€)
*BigBen RGB-Scart-Kabel* - Schwarz, Anschlüsse vergoldet (Beste Bildqualität für Fernseher ohne HD) (5€)
*Logic3* *Component-Kabel* - Schwarz, Anschlüsse vergoldet  (Beste Bildqualität für Fernseher mit HD) (5€)
*Sony MemoryCard 8MB* -Schwarz (5€)
*Sony Controller* - Schwarz (5€)
*BigBen Controller *- Weiß (5€)

*Preis: 75€ inklusive versichertem Paketversand.*
-
-
-
-
*GameBoy Advance (GBA)**-Paket: TOP ZUSTAND*

GameBoy Advance (GBA) - ClearBlue(25€)
Tasche - Dunkelblau (5€)
Herr der Ringe: Die zwei Türme (Gratis)

*Preis: 30€ inklusive versichertem Paketversand.*

_So nun Angebote und Fragen entweder hierrein oder per Mail. Bilder auf Anfrage._
_Viel Spaß._


----------

